# when does a chihuahua stop growing?



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

when does a chihuahua actually stop growing? 
on some sites they say they stop growing when they are 10mths then gain weight until they are 1yr and on other sites they say they stop growing when they are 1yrs and put on weight until they are 2yrs (bulking them out)
i just dont know what to believe
i just want to know when they stop growing so i know exactly what there final size is actually going to be?
my charlie is just over 5 pounds he is 1yr 1mth and honey is just over 4 pounds and is 1yr
charlie looks really bigger than honey but i have weighed them and shes 1 pound lighter than charlie(why does he look so big and she looks so small and skinny) is she going to grow more? 
please can anyone tell me?
thanks for any answers in advance


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

im not sure when they exactly stop growing, but i know that one chi can look bigger than another and still weigh less bc they have different body types. some are taller and some are stocky  mine were pretty much full grow by the time they were 10 months old...except their fur, which takes 3 yrs for long coats


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Chihuahuas are usually as tall and as long as they'll ever be when they are between 6-8 months old. After that, they "fill out" until they're a year old


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

For me it seems to depend on each dog. I'm not sure about Daisy since she was 5 and a half when I got her but Jack seemed to take the longest to grow and I think he grew up to about a year old. Chloe and Tyson were pretty much done by 8 months and Leila did more growing after 8 months and maybe stopped around 10 months. But even after they finish growing length and height they will still fluctuate on the scale with their weight.


----------



## Mac-Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

Our boy was slow grow'n & never did measure on the chi chart - when he was neutered at 6 mos. he weighed 4 lbs & a few ozs. Since then he grew in height & length a little bit, but now at a year his not much bigger - just filled out more.. his last vet check in June he weighed 5 lbs & few ozs. We are now checking into getting another chi buddy for him.


----------



## Mac-Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

Our boy went through several stages - chubby to skinny & now he's looks like the in between. Not chubby & not skinny. Just perfect.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

firstly we have to remmeber that no matter what the standard calls for not all chis are created "equal" even in my own pack we have vixie who is tanky to the extreem, shes a solid 5.4lbs, she looks smaller than Rosie who weighs 1oz less than her but thats because rosie is a little taller/longer but slipper built...then we have dodger who compaerd to vixie looks skinny, not because hes underweight but because hes built much slimmer framed than vixie...

in general most chis are done in terms of height and lenght at 6-8 months old...from there their bodies continue to fill, muscular development, anywhere form 1-2 years of age...
Ive found cobby chis like vixie tend to take longer to physically mature, she didnt reach her final weight untill about 2 yrs...
Slimmer built chis tend to be done earlier at around a year.

you think thats slow growing, a longhiared chis coat takes 3 years to fully devolop! lol.

as long as the vet is happy with their weights i wouldnt worry, some chis just develop differently...she may just be slimmer built.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnie stayed at 4 pounds ansd 2 oz when she was 2 now she a bit after 2 she seems to be 4 pounds and 8 oz. she might be eating well. shes a slim dearr headed type. Yeah minnie could be any weight and I love her so much anyway.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy slowly stopped growing after around 8/9 months. After that she did get heavier, but not much bigger. At 6 months she was 3lbs. I would say she did keep growing until around 11 months. Shes 19 months now and has been 4.5 pounds since then. I know nothing about Jaydes growth pattern becuase i got her when she was already grown. I would have loved to know though.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My vet told me that a Chihuahuas skeletal frame was complete by 6 months so I guess that would mean height is done by then. Yoshi has been the same size since he was 6 months old. The only thing that changed on him from 6 months til now is he lost his baby face and matured over time in his face.


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

foxywench said:


> firstly we have to remmeber that no matter what the standard calls for not all chis are created "equal" even in my own pack we have vixie who is tanky to the extreem, shes a solid 5.4lbs, she looks smaller than Rosie who weighs 1oz less than her but thats because rosie is a little taller/longer but slipper built...then we have dodger who compaerd to vixie looks skinny, not because hes underweight but because hes built much slimmer framed than vixie...
> 
> in general most chis are done in terms of height and lenght at 6-8 months old...from there their bodies continue to fill, muscular development, anywhere form 1-2 years of age...
> Ive found cobby chis like vixie tend to take longer to physically mature, she didnt reach her final weight untill about 2 yrs...
> ...


Though each bloodline is different. I agree with foxywench.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks for your replys i was only wondering about the weight thing because everyone thinks honeys very skinny (am being parnoid incase people think i dont feed her) they always say god help her shes very skinny i have tried everything to fatten her up (to no avail) but you guys say some are naturally skinny i really think that charlie is just a cobby chi and honey is a skinny kinda chi. i dont have to worry now that shes skinny as my vet says shes fine and you guys say they are all different. thanks


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Yoshi is a very petite boned boy and he is really not skinny but his back end and his legs are really tiny. No ribs showing or anything. He was neutered at 6 months and he is now 2 1/2 yrs and I was hoping after he was neutered he would put on some weight but hasnt. My vet says it is perfectly normal too. I wouldnt worry about it as long she is eating right and you cant see her ribs or her rear bones she should be fine


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks i am a real worrier about my little chis


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Mine have stopped growing around 7-8 months but do fill out abit for about 4 months after that.


----------

